# Black edges on leaves (not algae?)



## traffield (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi All,

I have been getting on really well with my new lighting, fertz and carbon programme that I started over 3 months ago. Everything seemed to be ok until I have started noticing black edges around my wisteria and java fern. I have also noticed my anubias going slightly yellow and brown on small patches of the older larger leaves. 

The black edges are not hair algae, do not go away when I rub the leaves and appear to be getting wider especially on the wisteria which have very very dark black edges now, mainly on older growth. The main part of the leaf seems healthy though. It almost looks like a scorch mark. Any ideas on what this might be? 

Clearly I have an issue with light, carbon, fertz or all three but I don't where to start on working out where!

I have brand new Juwel nature and day tubes in my Rio 125 which are on for just under 9 hours a day; I reduced from 10+ after a huge bout of black beard algae whilst away on holiday a month ago. This has now cleared up although I have the odd bit hanging on in there. My weekly 30-40% water change has kept this under control and I sometimes treat Excel direct on the leaves to kill it off. 

I dose the rec amount of Flourish Excel on a two daily basis and have just switched to Florish comprehensive ferts which I think I am dosing right although according to the label my tank requires very very little. I also put root tabs under the plants roughly once every month or so.

Any ideas as to what the black edges might be caused by would be great and also any suggestions or tips on how to improve my regime would be much appreciated.

Thanks all! :red_mouth


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

Although I'm not informed enough to tell you exactly what sort of deficiency you're dealing with, there are simple precautionary steps you can take.

Deficiencies usually arise because the plants do not have enough nutrients to sustain their rapid growth which is driven by the light and CO2 levels. This is why deficiencies are more prevalent in high-tech tanks rather than low-tech tanks.

Without knowing the exact deficiency, I would shorten your light period and/or lower your CO2/carbon levels. Chances are your light/CO2 are too high to simply dose Florish Comprehensive and you need a more...comprehensive dosing regime. 

I would also list the size of your tank, the amount of light (watts/gal, bulb type, height of bulbs from substrate surface) and CO2 injection (if you have any). This will help more seasoned people give you a run down of what you may have.

Without knowing the details it sounds like you're aiming for a low-tech setup but may have too much light or this may not be a deficiency issue.

Also pictures wouldn't hurt


----------



## jmrmotorhead (Sep 27, 2011)

I agree with the above. Check out these links for info on deficiencies. I would recommend picking up EI dosing, that way you can do away with deficiencies all together. I would put my money on nitrogen deficiency personally, and EI dosing of kno3, kh2po4 and trace would certainly rule that out as a future problem.

Good luck, and pictures would help greatly as well!

Matt

http://www.aquariumslife.com/aquascaping/fertilizers-and-co2/aquarium-plants-deficiency/

http://infographics.myaquacalc.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/plant-deficiency-labeled2.jpg


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

My leaves get covered in the black stuff too. It's the beginning of Black Beard Algae, if it's not some sort of deficiency. A photo might help.


----------



## traffield (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks guys; pictures I will try and obtain tomorrow (edit, low res now below). More detailed info on the tank is as follows. 

Tank:The tank is a Juwel Rio 125, 27 gal. 

Stocking Fish: 5 Red Eye Tetra, 4 Neon Tetra, 1 Guppy, 2 Harlequin Rasporba, 4 Cory, 1 Bulldog Plec, 2 Ottos and 1 SAE (fake!) Also have a happy colony of Malaysian Trumpet Snails plus a growing number of ramshorn snails. 

Stocking Plant: 2 Wisteria, 1 anubias on wood, one java fern, a lot of crypts, some moss and a couple of unknowns! Anubias is developing some brown/yellow areas which turn to holes. Wisteria has the big black scorch marks around the edges of some leaves (it does not rub off or appear to be growing into hair). 

Lights: Two 35w T5 high lites tubes, one is day and one is nature. These are brand new and went in a month ago running for 9 hours a day. 

CO2 - I have no injection but simply dose Excel at a capful every two days.

Ferts - I use Flourish Comprehensive at a capful or equivalent every week.

Root Tabs - I place these at the base of plants roughly every four to six weeks.

Water Change - Between 30-40% weekly. Certain areas of the tank are cleaned with a gravel vac, many remain untouched due to heavy planting. 

Water Parameters:
NO2 at 20 mg/l
NO3 at 0 mg/l
GH - 6d ish
KH - 6d
pH - 7.5

Algae: Some small amounts of remaining beard algae from a holiday explosion, some long hair algae which appears to be getting more predominant and this black markings on some leaves. 

About me: I am by no means anywhere near an expect on this sort of thing. I am probably not even of average knowledge but since trying to take on my tank properly, with ferts etc things have improved. I used to simply replace plants regularly when they looked bad and didn't really tend to them like I should. I am trying my best but would appreciate it if you could make any suggestions idiot proof!! :hihi:

Hopefully this will give you food for thought while I get hold of a photo or two. But anymore guidance would be fantastic! Thanks all.

EDIT: Some low quality pics attached below. You can clearly see the black markings around some leaves and the anubias damage is obvious. Any ideas.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeah, that's algae.
You can take the plants out and bleach solution (1:19) dip or use H2O2 (1:10) for 10 -15 minutes.

Your plants look like they're starving a bit... You can keep your current routine but lower your light intensity. Raise the light fixture up a foot or somehow use just one bulb.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

if the fixture has an acrylic lense. you can also spray a light dusting of black paint and it will blokc some of the light if the other options are not viable


----------



## traffield (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the tips so far guys.

Looking today I have noticed some new growths of long green hair algae and a number of leaves showing black beard algae! I thought I was on top of the routine with my new ferts, CO2 and water changes... maybe not.

Really need help now as I have no idea what I should be doing and when. Think I need to go right back to basics. What should I do to get my tank into a nice routine! Help!


----------



## traffield (Jun 30, 2011)

After some reading I have completed a 50% water change, placed new root tabs and dosed ferts and CO2 taking into account this EI thing. I will top up ferts and CO2 every few days and then complete a decent sized water change every week to reset the system. Hopefully this will enable me to get back on top of things.


----------

